# Best time to hunt turkey in Southern MI?



## gzg38b

I've always bought hunt 234 Unit ZZ in the past (May 5 - 31). I'm thinking about applying for one of the early hunts this year.

How much better is the turkey hunting in April versus mid to late May? I've had a tough time calling birds in late May, and I prefer the cooler weather.

What season do you guys prefer, and why?


----------



## Hemidan

gzg38b said:


> I've always bought hunt 234 Unit ZZ in the past (May 5 - 31). I'm thinking about applying for one of the early hunts this year.
> 
> How much better is the turkey hunting in April versus mid to late May? I've had a tough time calling birds in late May, and I prefer the cooler weather.
> 
> What season do you guys prefer, and why?


 
I've had good luck with the early hunts(April 21st-?) I started hunting turkey 4 years ago and have always applied for the early one(private property).
I've been fortunate enough to get nice birds every year,calling them to me,Its either luck or good location or both or I'm getting the hang of it.(yeah right):evil:
I hunt in Marysville/St.Clair area
Thats been my experience.

Dan


----------



## old graybeard

I have done both the early season and the 234 hunt on private land with great luck during both time periods. I like the late season for a couple reasons. It is longer so I have more time to chase the birds around and I have also found that Toms seem to respond to some hen talk quite readily because most hens are nesting but the boys still have breading on their minds. They most likely will come in silently but on private land where the birds haven't been bothered it has been a sure fine tactic for me. Early season the birds are all talking alot more but it seems harder to try to pull a Tom away from hens then it is to offer him something when most hens are silent.


----------



## Gobblerman

old graybeard said:


> I have done both the early season and the 234 hunt on private land with great luck during both time periods. I like the late season for a couple reasons. It is longer so I have more time to chase the birds around and I have also found that Toms seem to respond to some hen talk quite readily because most hens are nesting but the boys still have breading on their minds. They most likely will come in silently but on private land where the birds haven't been bothered it has been a sure fine tactic for me. Early season the birds are all talking alot more but it seems harder to try to pull a Tom away from hens then it is to offer him something when most hens are silent.


 
2nd that


----------



## LoBrass

A DNR buddy of mine told me that only 5-7% of Michigan's turkeys are taken in May. The main reason, I believe, is that most are already done hunting, not lack of cooperative birds. My last 3 birds have come in May and my hunts have been excellent. I'm a small business owner that can escape a couple mornings a week to hunt. The 234 hunt works for my schedule. Last year I had several close calls and finally connected on the 23rd. Birds seemed to talk early then often hush. The bird I took on the 23rd gobbled over 100 times before we got into position. He was in full strut when the hammer fell. 1" spurs, 10 1/8" beard and 20lbs.


----------

